

A visual history of MIT pranks - vlad
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/gallery/100308_mit_hacks/

======
AlexeyMK
The firetruck seems difficult to pull off, even with a helicopter. Perhaps its
a 3D cardboard model? Anyone know?

~~~
rglovejoy
It was a replica; see <http://tech.mit.edu/V126/PDF/N37.pdf> for a better
photo.

~~~
AlexeyMK
From the newspaper: Lehman Brothers 2006 ad. Golden:
<http://screencast.com/t/K7LKB5ncGqj>

------
smanek
If you're into these sort of pranks look at these books:

[http://www.amazon.com/Nightwork-History-Hacks-Pranks-
MIT/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Nightwork-History-Hacks-Pranks-
MIT/dp/0262661373/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1224388127&sr=8-1)

[http://www.bookstore.caltech.edu/caltech/shop_product_detail...](http://www.bookstore.caltech.edu/caltech/shop_product_detail.asp?mscssid=TTUJ7RVWWPWC9G6T76XFGR9QLMKC41U5&catalog_group_id=Mg&catalog_group_name=R2VuZXJhbCBCb29rcw&catalog_id=123&catalog_name=Q2FsdGVjaCBBdXRob3Jz&product_name=TGVnZW5kcyBPZiBDYWx0ZWNo&pf_id=CAL0020T*999&type=3&target=shop_main.asp)

------
nick5768
Something I remember from when I was touring colleges, the hiking club at
Harvey Mudd (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_Mudd_College>) was called
"Delta H".

------
juliend2
respect to the l33tness of MIT students

~~~
unalone
I've never found the Ivy League that interesting - I'm sure they're all good
schools, but beyond that they've never seemed particularly unique compared to
similar top-notch liberal arts schools - but MIT and CalTech have always
fascinated me.

In particular, the Rose Bowl incident from CalTech. I've always wanted to meet
the instigators of that particular incident.

------
ashishk
Glad to see MIT kids have such a spunky culture.

------
vaksel
seems like they are fans of putting things on top of that dome.

